# People in Merano/Bolzano?



## Katya_Iv (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey guys, is there is british people in Merano or nearest Bolzano? 

My name is Katya, I am originally from Russia but I was working in the UK for a while so I'm more british ;-) expat in Merano,Italy. I've got a new job here as a figure skating coach and looking for some English speaking friends as I need to practice and not to forget english. But not just for that of course  we can have coffee, drink or just a nice walk in town. Also will be happy to find Russian people for sure. So. I hope this website will help me.


----------



## Lalune* (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey!

I'm not from Russia or the UK, however I speak it fluently, and it would be great to meet up for a cup of coffee!  I'm going to move to Bolzano for a job in 2 weeks, so let me know!


----------



## Katya_Iv (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey! That's awesome! Message me here when you're in Bolzano and we organize something!


----------



## Lalune* (Oct 3, 2013)

Will do, great!


----------



## Lalune* (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey there! I am all settled in Bolzano! How are you? Still in Merano? How does that coffee sound! I have weekends off, and might head up to Merano soon, so let me know when you find some time, or whenever you're in Bolzano! Would be nice to get to know some more people in this area!


----------

